# What do you like most about your Sport?



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

For those on east and west coasts, over the water or here, what is it you enjoy most about you *(Protection)* sport? (French Ring, Mondio Ring, PSA, Schutzund/IPO, KNPV, Belgian Ring, etc.) An overall perspective from training, experience, location to the organizations skill and commitment? 

If there are any dislikes as well, however make it your sport, not bashing someone elses, thanks!


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Overal I like the sport we do. But I wuld like a difrent way of judging bite and out. Thats about it


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

French Ringsport .. 

Caveats ... in North America
Lack of experienced training decoys that try to bring a mentality from other sports or what they saw on a video on youtube that doesn't build dogs. We are learning though, we have some talented guys and gals who are taking it up a notch now in their training.

Or Trial decoys that work the dogs outside of the appropriate level. I've seen lot's of trials where the Level 2 work was much more intense and hard in the bite exercises than the same trials Level 3 work. i.e. Brevet the decoys job is to help the dog, Level 1 neutral but not destroy the dog, Level 2 the ante is upped with opposition and mental pressure, Level 3 it is supposed to be freekin' WAR! 

As in any sport where there is a 1st, 2nd place there is people putting politics and personal agendas in front of the dogs and the overall sports progress. 

Pluses ...

What I love about French Ringsport is the unknown with any bite work doesn't matter long attack or DOH or OG is never done the same way twice in trial. So it is a challenge to train at every point in the dogs development. It doesn't matter if the dog is at the highest level there is always something to train for the dog it is like a painting that is never finished. You can't really pattern train FR bitework maybe the foundation, but the overall program is just to diversified, and the decoys all bring something different to the table on trial day at the higher levels. 

I love the jumps, the jumps are extreme and without mercy they weed out dogs with any type of health issues, hips elbows shoulders. It was originally a breed suitability test and none of the jumps have been watered down over the years outside of the excavated pit for the long jump, which was more for soccer field owners getting pissed having their fields dug up. The distances are still basically the same. 

The gunfire is in the protection exercises, where it should be! 

The OB is pure utility dog. It is either the dog does it or it doesn't .. no extra points for a pony prance or animated retrieve. Just does the dog heel, does it forge or lag? Does the dog bring back the right object in the time allotted? No wasted time training superficial stuff that doesn't count in the real world. 

A lot of my older dogs FR OB training has transferred into real world service dog work, as well. It is no different to train than any others sport high level OB so the OB training can and does transfer well in between sports. 

The real challenge is the bite work. There is so many different techniques and then add in that every dog and decoy bring something different and interesting to the table, that's where the real fun in the training just begins to start.


----------



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

I love the challenge of French Ring and that there is always something to work on - always trying to acheive a close to perfect score. Even if you never get there, most don't, it's so much fun training. 

The people involved in ringsport are great, I've met so many people who are now my friends for life, it's that part that I am most grateful for. 

@Geoff - on your comment about the trial decoys working outside of the appropriate level. I'm sure some decoys do it on their own, however, the judge plays a HUGE part in what he wants to see for each level. Some judges want a very strong R2 - if you can hold the dog off with the stick for 15 seconds, do it, don't let him in. 

The only part I don't like is the politics, however, I know that comes with every sport.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

schutzund...downside, very limited bitework..


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Having trained in it a little under a year, I like that PSA has reasonably precise obedience (but with distraction). For protection, I like that it seems to have the ability to crossover to other sports while still having some more unique scenarios.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Watch people get bit, hot chicks, oh and seeing handler/dog teams progress.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I like the fact that I am going up against an unknown. No matter how hard I train, they may come up with something that I have not trained. and I might fail that exercise.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Watch people get bit,hot chicks, oh and seeing handler/dog teams progress.


 Hot chicks in schutzhund must be unique to Texas. I think they are on the endangered species list everywhere else.


----------



## andrew tygo (Oct 29, 2010)

todd pavlus said:


> Hot chicks in schutzhund must be unique to Texas. I think they are on the endangered species list everywhere else.



unless your a chubby chaser


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

andrew tygo said:


> unless your a chubby chaser


Yeah well.............that could be considered a sport also=P~:-o8-[
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5C6ut7BIZIo&feature=related


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> Hot chicks in schutzhund must be unique to Texas. I think they are on the endangered species list everywhere else.


Texas has the highest hot chick population in the universe, period.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Texas has the highest hot chick population in the universe, period.


Does IQ factor in?


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Hot chicks in schutzhund must be unique to Texas. I think they are on the endangered species list everywhere else.


endangered in the ohio area too. It would be great to find one one of these days.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Texas has the highest hot chick population in the universe, period.


 I don't know. I think some of the scandinavian countries like Sweden and Finland would have some stiff competition


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Does IQ factor in?


Is that a breast size ?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Knowing what to expect and training my dog for it. Only one thing better than watching a V tracking Schutzhund dog is having and training one your self.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Is that a breast size ?


No but I understand there is a correlation between IQ and breast size (the smarter the smaller)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> No but I understand there is a correlation between IQ and breast size (the smarter the smaller)




I like the "drama" - right Thomas?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I like the "drama" - right Thomas?


There are exceptions to every "rule"
Besides, I've heard about the steel pipe and I'm not going to say anything to piss you off


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Texas has the highest hot chick population in the universe, period.

You definately either have to get out more, or you are married and she was in the room.

South Beach Miami crushes Texas without even trying. Texas has some good looking girls for sure, but many of them look like men with fancy hair.


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Texas has the highest hot chick population in the universe, period.
> 
> You definately either have to get out more, or you are married and she was in the room.
> 
> South Beach Miami crushes Texas without even trying. Texas has some good looking girls for sure, but many of them look like men with fancy hair.


I was going to say. Not Brazil, not Greece, not Sweeden but Texas. Right.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> For those on east and west coasts, over the water or here, what is it you enjoy most about you *(Protection)* sport? (French Ring, Mondio Ring, PSA, Schutzund/IPO, KNPV, Belgian Ring, etc.) An overall perspective from training, experience, location to the organizations skill and commitment?
> 
> If there are any dislikes as well, however make it your sport, not bashing someone elses, thanks!


Schutzhund:

I'm very attracted to the control and precision of the sport. By training the sport it I have learned a ton about self control and patience.

The tracking is like a meditation for me. It's quiet and clears my head.

I like the constant balancing act that has to be done between the different phases. You do something in the protection and it makes a problem in obedience. You try to fix that and a problem crops up somewhere else. It goes on and on and on and on........

Everyone can play. People can have a great time training their marginal pet dog and getting a title. On the other hand, you can get very serious and compete with some of the best dogs and trainers in the world. 

It's the biggest sport so you can go anywhere in the world play. I once trained with 6 people and they spoke 3 different languages. Off of the field it was trying at times to communicate, but on the field everyone spoke the same language and things went smooth as silk.

The sport has taken me too places that I would have never gone otherwise. And I have made friends with people that I would probably have never talked to otherwise. 

I like that the more you get into the sport the intricate and interesting it becomes. It's like golf it looks so simple and boring. Hit the ball into the hole. Simple and boring. But once you get into the game you soon learn that it ain't so simple and the quest or observance of perfection is exciting.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

PSA

Im still a total noob. Ive tried to go to a local SchH club, that didn't work out too well for me. I have more recently linked with another SchH club that has been great but before I found them, I found PSA.

The 2 things that draw me to PSA are the fact that emany say a corso cant do it and the main thing...all of the PSA people I have met have bent over backwards to assist in any way they could. Obviously, I haven't met every single person in a position as PSA but the few that I have dealt with have been not only great dog people but just great people. I have seen "above and beyond" behaviors on a few occassions....and Im a corso owner! The entire Midwest crew as well as a few from the east coast have been simply wonderful.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Texas has the highest hot chick population in the universe, period.
> 
> You definately either have to get out more, or you are married and she was in the room.
> 
> South Beach Miami crushes Texas without even trying. Texas has some good looking girls for sure, but many of them look like men with fancy hair.


Too bad all those hot chicks aren’t chicks in South Beach


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Even those are hotter than a lot of women in Texas. However, the gaydar goes off with those, and they don't fool you.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I like hitting dogs with sticks, and stealing baskets.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

So the girls from Texas are into Amish? Nice...
As with any venue, finding and sharing ideas on training and problem-solving make dog training fun. Those who don't do it, don't understand the habit forming passion others have! ;-)


----------



## Danny Craig (Dec 19, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> Schutzhund:
> 
> I'm very attracted to the control and precision of the sport. By training the sport it I have learned a ton about self control and patience.
> 
> ...


Yes. What he said.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

APPDA- the pressure and the reality of the scenarios-that can cross over into real life. 
French Ring- the discipline it takes in becoming a good handler and trainer in this sport, and the skill level required to accomplish great scores in this sport.

when NVBK was in town, not very realistic, very difficult also-but it was a LOT of fun.

I enjoyed ASR,PSA and K9 pro sport because it was a protection based idea , some stuff I felt was crazy-and not realistic or practical, but had fun with it, met a lot of great people with the same interests.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

KNPV....what I like most is that every dog presents a new challenge and opens a new can of problems for you to deal with, what works with one dog will **** up another. working with a dog can be fun at best and horrid at worst, the variety in character and behaviour, the response to something you do or the strugle to get something across to youre dog.

The very best is when you achieve youre goal with youre dog....after weeks or maybe monts of trying to get him/her to do something he/she suddenly gets the idea! and no matter how bad it was to reach that point, you forget it all! he got the point! the sun is shining and the birds are singing and its a fkin great day coze YOU got him there and he is doing it for YOU....thats what I love about my sports...the fact that I can get my dog to do something for ME...there is no better feeling in the world


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Texas has the highest hot chick population in the universe, period.
> 
> You definately either have to get out more, or you are married and she was in the room.


...or you don't know what you are talking about! who woulda thunk! LOL.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Trust me, I am out and about in the unwashed masses, and the cattle barons here are not content with the bovine in the fields. You have a state that is much larger than any of our other states, and really, you need to get out more.

If I see another 20 year old 5 ft, 300 pound woman dragging her uterus and 9 children behind her it will be enough for 5 lifetimes.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> thats what I love about my sports...the fact that I can get my dog to do something for ME...there is no better feeling in the world


 even better, the feeling that I can make my dog feel that she wants it for herself ;-)

The things I like most about KNPV are first of all the dogs. 

And seeing how they progress and enjoy what they do, and then the teamwork that is necessary to make everything work, and then the fact that not all exercises are on the same field.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

I like hanging out with my friends and training dogs...I do SchH, but could be any sport.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kevin Walsh said:


> I like hanging out with my friends and training dogs...I do SchH, but could be any sport.


For Sure!!! The club meetings after are just way to much fun, especially for us now that we discovered Irish Car Bombs! In case you are wondering those are 1/2 a pint of Guinness then you take a 1/2 shot of Baileys and 1/2 shot of Jamesons Whiskey in the same shot glass .. then drop the Baileys x Jameson into the glass of Guiness CHUG CHUG!!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> If I see another 20 year old 5 ft, 300 pound woman dragging her uterus and 9 children behind her it will be enough for 5 lifetimes.


LMAO. That's quite the visual.


----------

